# New But Not New



## outbackcampers (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello. My name is Don and my wife and I are from S.E. Missouri. We have a 2004 BH-S that we bought new in 2004. My wife has been a member here since that time and I have been looking around the site and decided to join myself so that I wasn't using the username "schnauzermom". 
We are proud of our Outback and we camp every chance that we get during the warmer months. This is a very helpful site and I am proud to be a member and looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome! Glad you stepped out of the shadows to come play with us!!!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site and that's a great model just sold one of those and I miss it already.

Jeff


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site. You will enjoy it and get alot of information here. I know, I have!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard, man from the shadows!

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Outbackcampers!
















to Outbackers! 

Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to the site...I just got my BHS and we already love it!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Don sure glad you decided to join us
No fun playing in the shadows all by yourself
Welcome to our big happy Outback family

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

So, ya didn't opt for schnauzerdad huh? My sister lives in Missouri (or is it Arkansas?). No, wait, she used to live in Missouri and now lives in Arkansa. I figured you'd want to know that.









Welcome aboard. Glad you finally chimed in.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers.com


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don,

Welcome to our little piece of cyberworld. It's good to have you with us.

Be coming your way (well, kind of close) in June when we head to Branson and then head to my folks' in Northeast central Arkansas. Hey, check us out on the Branson Rally thread!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard Don!
My only advice... If there are two Outbackers in the house, make sure you have two computers!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Don,








To outbackers

willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you joined us as well...


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome it sure is more fun playing than just watching.

Scott


----------

